# Can anyone ID this cory?



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

This is the best and only picture I could get as of right now, camera died on me.
Thanks for looking/replying


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Just found some more batterys, so heres some more pics!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

C. Paleatus


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

i agree 100%

C. Paleatus


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

he is very pretty


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

FortWayneFish said:


> i agree 100%
> 
> C. Paleatus


what he said  nice looking little guy as well! congrats.


----------

